# Reason why modern architecture is ugly



## Aldarion (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Miguel (Dec 6, 2019)

This was a XVI century monastery that was turned into a hotel in 97 iirc, but before that it was for a long time abandoned and i went there approximately around 93. Place is in the middle of nowhere, just the tour i had in the 1st/2nd floors was enough for me to not go into the basement/crypt, yes there was a crypt, and i wanted to visit it but like i said, tour was getting scarier and scarier, it was in the afternoon, it was getting darker, my flashlight was meh, my pants, etc. You could be in an area with this contrast of light coming in and a room or hallway right in front of you absolutely pitch black. Also, i found out pigs had got inside the place and it was a frightning discovery given the circumstances, 🤣 it definitely wasn't funny. In the 70's, some people used to go there and get drunk and high on god knows what but one night some crazy folks went into the crypt and took the monks out of their graves and started dancing with them all over the building and outside in the woods 😱, i'm not kidding. It was a sick hotel though but a bank owns it now.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 6, 2019)

Miguel said:


> This was a XVI century monastery that was turned into a hotel in 97 iirc, but before that it was for a long time abandoned and i went there approximately around 93. Place is in the middle of nowhere, just the tour i had in the 1st/2nd floors was enough for me to not go into the basement/crypt, yes there was a crypt, and i wanted to visit it but like i said, tour was getting scarier and scarier, it was in the afternoon, it was getting darker, my flashlight was meh, my pants, etc. You could be in an area with this contrast of light coming in and a room or hallway right in front of you absolutely pitch black. Also, i found out pigs had got inside the place and it was a frightning discovery given the circumstances, 🤣 it definitely wasn't funny. In the 70's, some people used to go there and get drunk and high on god knows what but one night some crazy folks went into the crypt and took the monks out of their graves and started dancing with them all over the building and outside in the woods 😱, i'm not kidding. It was a sick hotel though but a bank owns it now.


I don't think playing around in former Catholic haunts is a good idea, folks. XD




CL


----------



## Miguel (Dec 6, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> I don't think playing around in former Catholic haunts is a good idea, folks. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently, the owners coudn't handle the costs anymore and this are wealthy people i'm talking about which i find strange, maybe they were losing two much cash. Place even won a "Hotel of the year" 2004 award. However, it was very expensive. From what i gathered, top personalities started showing up there at some point and they sort of made the place for "only them" to hang out somehow, which eventually screw the owers economically when big pocket crew was not around as much or too busy.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 6, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Apparently, the owners coudn't handle the costs anymore and this are wealthy people i'm talking about which i find strange, maybe they were losing two much cash. Place even won a "Hotel of the year" 2004 award. However, it was very expensive. From what i gathered, top personalies started showing up there at some point and they sort of made the place for "only them" to hang out somehow, which eventually screw the owers economically when big pocket crew was not around as much or too busy.


Gotcha.


CL


But again, Catholic Monks, crypts, we're the same people who make chapels out of skulls, people. Not exactly the place to shoot up.


----------



## Miguel (Dec 6, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> CL
> ...



Some hotel staff reported paranormal activity in there but no one really cared about it, idk.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 6, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Some hotel staff reported paranormal activity in there but no one really cared about it, idk.


Yeah, we Catholics call that demons.




Word to the wise: If you want to shoot up, stay home, don't pull an all nighter in a crypt!


CL


----------



## Miguel (Dec 6, 2019)

The cloister turned restaurant. Obviously this looks nothing like when i saw it.






This place is bigger than it looks.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 6, 2019)

Miguel said:


> The cloister turned restaurant. Obviously this looks nothing like when i saw it.


Absolutely weird.


CL


----------



## Miguel (Dec 7, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Absolutely weird.
> 
> 
> CL



That green, even though is relaxing, it's kinda out of place? 😄


Another area.





Some rooms.
















A swimming pool. The lanscapes around the area look like Diablo 2's Act 1 with stone fences all over the land.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 7, 2019)

Miguel said:


> That green, even though is relaxing, it's kinda out of place? 😄
> 
> This rooms are more normal so to speak.
> 
> ...


Again, weird. As a Catholic, it feels..._wrong. _


CL


----------



## Miguel (Dec 7, 2019)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Again, weird. As a Catholic, it feels..._wrong. _
> 
> 
> CL



Could it be he, whose name is not spoken, be the one behind all this blasphemy? 😄


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 7, 2019)

Miguel said:


> Could it be he, whose name is not spoken be the one behind all this blasphemy? 😄


Methinks it is, dear friend! METHINKS.


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 7, 2019)

What? Going to Mordor! I hope it won't come to that!


----------



## Miguel (Dec 7, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> What? Going to Mordor! I hope it won't come to that!



Absolutely. One does not simply walk into Mordor without Euros 🥵


----------

